# UBER - NYC 2016 Supplemental Insurance Policy??



## TjsUber2013 (Nov 26, 2019)

*Does anyone have a copy of the 2016 Supplemental Insurance Policy for NYC drivers? I will pay you for a valid copy!!! Let me know, Thanks. TJ *


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

Contact Uber


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

TjsUber2013 said:


> *Does anyone have a copy of the 2016 Supplemental Insurance Policy for NYC drivers? I will pay you for a valid copy!!! Let me know, Thanks. TJ *


For NYC TLC? You must have your Commercial Insurance for TLC so not sure Uber's even applies. Check the NYC forum as no one here will even know.


----------

